# new state record wahoo?



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone got the pict yet??


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

http://oceanicmediallc.wordpress.co...ther-pending-new-state-and-gulf-record-wahoo/


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

**** good catch anyone know where the fish was smacked at?

HH454.5


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Look at the any pics from the weekend post


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*heres the fish*

this was sent to me by Capt of the boat, not owner, I understand that it is owners girl who caught it


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

#142 holy sheeiites


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Found these two on another favorite site...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

What a beast!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Charles & his Girl, Thats one hell of a fish..

That Hydra-Sport of his is my old boat (i didnt have it long) and it has definately caught alot of big fish since trailering it from the Keys to Texas..

The very first fish caught on that boat was a 80lb ling....
The boat was even on a one hr fishing show back in 2007 (FLW Championships in Orange Beach, AL) 

we caught several notable fish on her before Charles took her over and he has been slowly raising the bar ever since... 

This goes to show that changing the name of a boat is not bad luck as some would believe..


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

If you want to see the fish in person, it will be on display at Capt. Marks seafood market 603 W 2nd freeport until friday!!!!!!

Come see the Beast


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

What a beast! That record may be standing 50 years from now.

:cheers:


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Moondawg said something about it was cought at the gardens....? They came in right after us. and that was a hell of a fish!! ##142##


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

From what I can tell, it is the 2nd largest wahoo ever caught in U.S. waters - the only other wahoo larger than this (that I know of) is a 150 pounder caught off of North Carolina in 1994.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

That's a friggin' monster! Someone is going to have a lot of great dining for some time to come...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like the head will be shipped to a wahoo researcher I know in South Florida, who will check the ear stones for age. He told me yesterday that wahoo only live 8-9 years. Maybe this one is older. On another note the all-time wahoo record from Cabo San Lucas, at 184 pounds, was also caught by a Texas woman, from Nacogdoches.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Believe me, she can flat out fish. Good people. Glad to see her catch it. That is one massive hoo


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Yahoo and 2cool for Texas women!!! FISH ON GALS!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I heard it was caught on a Blue n White Snapper Slapper and a Don Savage Rod:brew2:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I was wondering what size equptment it was landed with. Will that be part of the official record?


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

I was told live mullet...


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

If you zoom in on the pic of it in the boat there is a mylure in its mouth


----------

